# High Risk Fixtures



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

If I was to install a freestanding tub supplied by the customer that was worth four thousand dollars, and would take me an hour to install, how would I charge for it. Anyone with previous experience, my contractor is cost plus. But besides that, how could I quote that in the future? Same thing applies to stainless steel appliances, etc.

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Time + Material = severity of Rape, I mean gouge, I mean total.

or 

If your flat rate, get out your book and find the appropriate add-on


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Get extra help for protection with a redundancy of manpower for just in case. If they want an high end fancy tub, they should have no problem paying for your extra manpower for getting it in place.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Radium said:


> If I was to install a freestanding tub supplied by the customer that was worth four thousand dollars, and would take me an hour to install, how would I charge for it. Anyone with previous experience, my contractor is cost plus. But besides that, how could I quote that in the future? Same thing applies to stainless steel appliances, etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


Yawl have to be insured up there, right? 

I'd go t&m with all the manpower you need.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

I dont like to t and m usually, but its a waste and overflow, and a slip joint into the drain. I don't have an official book on pricing, but one or two hundred dollars does not seem right at all.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What kind if tub cost that much ?? Really just a hour too hook up I'd double or triple my hourly rate and add for all the labor I need also.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

If they don't like your rate, tell them to hire some professional movers to set the thing. Be sure you remind her that their insurance is by the pound, about 60 cent a pound, not replacement costs.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Are you moving it into place? If so it will take more than an hour or two. Is it an MTI tub?

I've set a few and they can be a beating.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^^

I agree. What job really takes an hour? Especially hooking up a 4000$ tub. You let us know how long it really takes when you do it. Including some travel and hauling your tools inside.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"/>
<title>print</title>
</head>
<body>
<div class="page" title="Page 1">
<div class="section" style="background-color: rgb(100.000000%, 100.000000%, 100.000000%)">

</div>
</div>
</body>
</html>

The job is one minute from the shop. I like the idea of 60 cents a pound, good one!

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Oops that didn't work, a Victoria Alberta Barcelona tub.

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

One of those freestanding jobs I see. I'm going to assume its fiberglass or acrylic as their site isn't opening on my iPhone too well aside from the homepage. I've installed one very much like that and getting the floor brackets located just so in conjunction with the drain was a bit of an undertaking; I think I had it in and out a half dozen times at the least. The unit I did was probably a Maax if I recall correctly and it had locating 'pins" at either end which were basically posts on flanges that one screwed to the floor and the tub was dropped over them with very little room for error. The tub had factory drilled holes corresponding to these posts and were essentially a means to keep the unit from shifting rather than just relying on the exposed chrome drain and the ABS that was attached to for that task. 

When people try supplying their own fixtures I make polite & humorous comparisons of bringing your own parts to the mechanic or transplant organs to a surgeon. Either T&M it or include the profit that should have been in it. I'll usually know what they do for a living and devise a comparison to help them see the light on trying to undercut the materials supply chain, particularly if they expect a warranty/guarantee; everybody naturally want that, but they must realize that in order to offer warranty a plumber must have a thing called profit attached to the fixture or appliance. They'll probably regret getting a Kijiji hack that destroys it if they opt for that route. (Not by any means insinuating that all Kijiji plumbers are bad, but its real easy to stand out from the majority of the competition in there).


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Good info CT, I had no idea some of those tubs get clipped in. I'll have to be careful now, the infloor heating is under that tub.

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

base your price on what a regular tub cost and divide that into the 4000ie regular tub 1000 this tub 4000 so it is 4 times more expensive so the install should cost that much more do to possible damage to tub [murphy's law]


----------

